# anubias leaves melting



## Amal (Jun 14, 2014)

hi all
im new to planted aquariums I usually decorate my aquariums with artificial plants this time I wanted to do something different, I got few plants and one of them is anubias nana. I read that excel is good for plans. my aquarium is 26 gallons 100 l I used 10 ml for it for 3 day when I noticed my anubias leafs are melting. I stopped excel and did not use is today. do you think its melting from excel? did any one had the same problem with using excel I don't think im over dosing.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Where did you get the plant from? Some stores like Petco and PetSmart sell plants that were grown in the air. These plants may lose their leaves in order to grow leaves that will be adapted to living in the water. As long as the rhizome stays firm, it should be okay. Just trim off the dying leaves and wait.


----------



## Amal (Jun 14, 2014)

I bought it from ACE hardware I live in Dubai, UAE we don't have petco or pet smart here. and its really expansive it was $30 and it was doing fine and growing new leaves and the roots were taking off I divided it to 3 plants and attached it to driftwood and it was fine until I used excel do you think it could be from excel there is also other plant I just notice is starting to do the same.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

There may be an ingredient that the plants do not like. I have anubias nana, java fern and java moss in a 5 gallon tank and use Seachem Flourish Comprehensive. They all seem to be doing alright. 

Did you also check the parameters of your water? Plants can be affected by the hardness of the water and mineral composition if they are different from what they were originally kept in.

Anubias are also low light plants, they do well when kept in the shade of other plants, maybe your light is too bright in the spots you placed them?


----------



## Amal (Jun 14, 2014)

ill try Flourish and Im waiting for co2 which ordered 3 weeks from amazon Amazon.com : Hagen Nutrafin CO2 Natural Plant System with CO2 Activator and Stabilizer : Aquariums : Pet Supplies
and ill stop using excel in this tank, im setting up new tank as a nursery for the fry of my molly, swordtail, platy and guppy and ill use excel on that tank I just got 10 gallon tank.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Excel dosed directly on the leaves if not enough water circulation or if added directly to the leaves when out of water such as during water changes will do this. I experimented around with Excel dosing for killing algae and found it would do this to the leaves.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I dosed excel in my anubias collection tank, new and old has no problem with it.. ended up loosing most of the plants to rhizome rot (disease) unfortunately. And holy crap $30! that better have been a huge plant when you bought it O.O You can buy them for cheaper online with shipping and insulation+cool pack.


----------



## Amal (Jun 14, 2014)

I live in Dubai, uae and I looked in 4 different stores here and that what anubias cost. it was small size and I divided it to 3 plants. it was growing leaves and roots until I used excel.
that's why I do most of my shopping in the us but I did not find any one that will ship plants internationally. I ll buy all the plants I want we I go back to boston next year for my yearly MS treatment.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

It is possible that the excel damaged the Anubias plant you have. I see a new and an old leaf with damage which means that it is very unlikely to be a nutrient deficiency.

Did you remove the Anubias from the tank and apply the excel to it while it was out of water?

For reference, you can see what severe excel damage in Anubias looks like here:
http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=946


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I dosed 3x recommended Excel dose in my 75 tank with several Anubias, never had a problem. Of course I never applied it directly to them, so tifwiw


----------



## Amal (Jun 14, 2014)

no I didn't remove it from the water also I noticed other plants with the same problem when I was doing water change today ill post photos tomorrow. I stoped using excel and I just installed the co2 I ordered from amazon today.


----------



## Amal (Jun 14, 2014)

I noticed other plants melting I think it was excel since I stopped using it my plants looks better and there is new growth in the anubues. some one said maybe the water circulation I have a corner sponge filter and in hood filter which has bio balls ceramic rings activated carbon and aquarium floss so the water filtration and circulation is good, also some one said the anubus need less light I fixed that with tall plant covering it and a fry box over it and ill see if that will fix the problem 
thank you all for your help


----------



## Jcol3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Cut the dose down to 2ml per day.... I can't remember the dose rate off the top of my head but 10ml a day seems way too much. I have a 60 gal tank and dose 1.5ml daily and my Anubias are are doing great. Hope this helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

